# Apple TV vs/dreambox-500c



## bigmac2 (12 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir tous le monde,

Je suis sur le point d'acheter une Apple TV et je me demandais s'il était possible de "l'utiliser" comme la  http://www.dreambox-500c.co.uk/?

En effet, l'avantage de cette dernière est qu'il est possible de la programmer pour avoir toutes les chaîne que l'on souhaite!!!
S'il est possible de faire pareil avec la Apple TV, et si l'un de vous connaît la solution, merci d'avance de me communiquer le moyen de le faire!!!

Merci à vous tous!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)

bigmac2 a dit:


> Bonsoir tous le monde,
> 
> Je suis sur le point d'acheter une Apple TV et je me demandais s'il était possible de "l'utiliser" comme la  http://www.dreambox-500c.co.uk/?
> 
> ...



Rien à voir ou alors je me trompe.
L'AppleTV est un disque dur multimedia à brancher sur une télé. La dreambox est un décodeur satellite. Donc 2 trucs totalement différent. Autant demander si tu peux faire ma même chose avec un lave-linge et un four micro-onde.


----------

